# Rolleiflex 2.8E Crank Pin



## chazhazard (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi there,

The pin that holds my Rollei's crank handle has worked itself out of its home and the handle is no longer attached. I've tried tapping it in with a screwdriver/hammer combo but it's really tough going and won't go all the way through despite finding its own way out. It is slightly bent in the middle, is this normal? 

Any advice gratefully received as don't like being without this camera!

Charlie


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Post some pictures, I might have a solution for you.


----------

